# New Victory Sweeper!



## ConCon

If you guys want to see something amazing check this out! http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/VictoryOpenHouse10.06.html It's a new parking lot sweeper from Victory Sweepers, Inc.


----------



## ConCon

Let me know what you guys think about it!


----------



## jdshamong

Nice looking truck


----------



## DBL

if i was in the sweeping business id take one....will it pick up snow


----------



## ThisIsMe

ConCon said:


> If you guys want to see something amazing check this out! http://www.worldsweeper.com/Industry/VictoryOpenHouse10.06.html It's a new parking lot sweeper from Victory Sweepers, Inc.


Anyone else have a seizure while looking at that page?


----------



## DBL

ThisIsMe said:


> Anyone else have a seizure while looking at that page?


yeah you dont think that those pictures are gonna change like that


----------



## VictorySweeper

This sweeper will actually pick up snow, though it wouldn't make much sense to do that because it would fill up the hopper so fast you'd have to dump it several times every couple hours. What most people in the north do is they attach a snowplow to the front of these and plow snow when they are not sweeping. They do this in the winter and then sweep when it's not as "snowy" outside. This sweeper will pick up just about anything including bricks. It's nearly impossible to get the side doors open on it when it's running because of the vacuum inside the hopper. Hopefully we will have a demo video up soon of it. Have a great day!

Tim


----------



## 04superduty

VictorySweeper said:


> This sweeper will actually pick up snow, though it wouldn't make much sense to do that because it would fill up the hopper so fast you'd have to dump it several times every couple hours. What most people in the north do is they attach a snowplow to the front of these and plow snow when they are not sweeping. They do this in the winter and then sweep when it's not as "snowy" outside. This sweeper will pick up just about anything including bricks. It's nearly impossible to get the side doors open on it when it's running because of the vacuum inside the hopper. Hopefully we will have a demo video up soon of it. Have a great day!
> 
> Tim


thats a pretty good idea, putting a plow on the sweaper.


----------



## VictorySweeper

Yeah, it allows the guy running the sweeper to still work during the winter. It's not as big of a problem down here in Alabama, but I'm sure it would be in places like Colorado or Michigan. 

Tim


----------



## trebordollars

*How Much?*

How much does a sweeper unit like that cost?

T~


----------



## VictorySweeper

That one is our most expensive one and I think one that is fully loaded with 2 cameras, an LCD screen, engine shroud, and some other things it comes to somewhere in the $80's. Don't quote me on that because I'm not exactly for sure. We also sell a model that is a single engine that is going to be more like $65000 or so. And our little tow-behind model is $15,000. 

Tim


----------



## Superior L & L

VictorySweeper;326138 said:


> That one is our most expensive one and I think one that is fully loaded with 2 cameras, an LCD screen, engine shroud, and some other things it comes to somewhere in the $80's. Don't quote me on that because I'm not exactly for sure. We also sell a model that is a single engine that is going to be more like $65000 or so. And our little tow-behind model is $15,000.
> 
> Tim


$80,000 thats a lot less than i thought it would be for a sweeper. Does that include the truck?


----------



## VictorySweeper

Yes, that includes the truck, a 60 month, 5000 hour, 100,000 mile warranty. It includes everything that you see in the picture. The little tow behind model that we have is a pretty mean machine, it will pick up lug nuts which believe it or not, an air sweeper with no brush will not. I'd love to answer any questions or send anyone information about our products if you wish. I have both hardcopy and electronic formats. 

Tim


----------



## Snowshow

Tim,

I am currently running Tymco 210's and am very interested in a new unit for this year. Can you please send me a information packet and/or pricing list when on the Victory Sweepers. My email is [email protected],

Thanks

Jim


----------



## VictorySweeper

Jim,

I sent you an email containing the specification sheets and the features and benefits sheet. These can also be found on our website [B]www.victorysweepers.com[/B] for anyone else who is interested.

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## WrightSweep

*T500*

I work for a sweeper company in Raleigh, NC and we've been using the T500s for several months now. We were using one of the old Tow-Vacs, which this design was based on and I love the T500.

What Tim told you was correct, it will pick up just about anything. For the price and the low maintenance, you can't beat it. Plus, you have a small truck that can get double duty when not using the tow behind sweeper.

David


----------

